# MySQL / PostgreSQL: Verschlüsselung



## Fab96 (18. Sep 2004)

Moin

Ich hab gesucht aberleider nix geufnden.

Ist es möglich auf eine mysql oder auch aufeine postgresqldatenbank zu connecten und dabei die daten etc. verschlüsselt zu senden ?

Speziell gehts darum local vom eigenen rechner per java app aufeine aufeinem Server laufende datenbank zu connectten.


----------



## nollario (21. Sep 2004)

damit haben sich schon andere menschen rum geplagt!

schau hier mal nach:

http://www.linuxfocus.org/Deutsch/March2003/article285.shtml


----------



## AlArenal (21. Sep 2004)

Du kannst den Datenbank-Port über SSH tunneln.


----------



## Fab96 (21. Sep 2004)

Wunderbar, danke 

Werd ich sicher mal testen, eventuell als Admin Tool oder so da ich fürs andere mich mitlerweile für JSP/Servlets entschieden hab. Aber mal sehen so sind ja nun alle möglichkeiten wiederoffen


----------

